# The One



## Hk- (Sep 30, 2002)

I need a little help here, please refresh my memory..., in the one the good guy cop talks about how he fights in a circle and that the bad guy fights in a straight line, what are those two styles/forms called?

Thanks.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 30, 2002)

I think the one was Tai Chi. This was the circular one.


----------



## Richard S. (Sep 30, 2002)

the straight line style is Xingyi (Hsing-i) the circular style is BaGua (Pa-Kua)..great flick!.........respects.


----------



## Hk- (Oct 1, 2002)

many thanks! :asian:


----------



## moromoro (Apr 23, 2003)

great movie could you imagine the rock in it


----------

